# Nature's Best Art



## viva1986 (Sep 3, 2014)

http://

Flower by viva1987, on Flickr


http://

flower1 by viva1987, on Flickr

These are some of my good shots.


----------



## deeky (Sep 3, 2014)

Great Dahlias.  Mine haven't even blossomed yet and we could be weeks from freezing temperatures.  Brings a quick end to the blossoms.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 3, 2014)

Those are really lovely


----------



## viva1986 (Sep 4, 2014)

http://

DSC04228P by viva1987, on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice assortment of flowers.  Good composition, colors and DOF control.  Well done.


----------



## viva1986 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the appreciation, this one is for you.


http://

flower3 by viva1987, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91 (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful flowers, nice work capturing them!


----------



## viva1986 (Sep 4, 2014)

for all these i use Sony DSC H-10. Now i am thinking of having Canon EOS 700D.


----------



## viva1986 (Sep 6, 2014)

http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/oNGYxz]
	
DSC04825P by 
[/URL]viva1987, on Flickr

This is not from Mother nature, this is man made art.


DSC04774P by viva1987, on Flickr


----------



## viva1986 (Sep 6, 2014)

One more Beautiful Flower


20140707_165239P by viva1987, on Flickr


----------



## viva1986 (Sep 12, 2014)

DSC05160P by viva1987, on Flickr




DSC05087P by viva1987, on Flickr




DSC05074P by viva1987, on Flickr




DSC05052P by viva1987, on Flickr

Camera is not in perfect health thats why these images are not with perfection.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

viva1986 said:


> http://
> 
> 
> Flower by viva1987, on Flickr
> ...


1,2 incredible sweet!! love these shots!


----------

